# PC-13 Ultra position



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

This might be a silly question, but, would there be any bad consequences if I lay the PC13 Ultra on its side along the wall to hide it from view? i.e. will it damage the sub or enclosure?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't think of anything that would be problematic. The only thing at all that comes to my mind is the suspension is designed for downfiring but I can't imagine that would matter in the least. I have 2 pc pluses and have considered that before, but in the end I prefer them standing. Email ed over at svs. Then you'll know for sure.


----------

